
Follow button ruins ecosystems? - munsays
http://blog.kornar.com/?p=36
======
kornarcom
i actually don't agree with this, becuase i think a lot of apps have some sort
of reputation, like youtube has views and likes, its the same with the
followers number!! they need to be thier to make twitter, instagram and picplz
succesfull!

------
munsays
im not trying to put to disrepute the success of followers its been proven it
works i am merely suggesting that the concentration based on it has
significant consequences

